
Smell and behavior: The scents of taking action - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-10-behavior-scents-action.html
======
pvaldes
Title translation: We have too much native northern lampreys in the great
lakes and we want to lure it with scents because they eat fishes that we enjoy
to fish.

